# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  παπαγαλακι love bird

## Θοδωρής

Παπαγαλο δεν ειχα, παπαγαλο απεκτησα.
Μου εδωσαν δωρο ενα παπαγαλακι love brid (αν δεν κανω λαθος γιατι δεν τα πολυ ξερω).
Ειναι μικρο ακομα.
Τρωει ακομα με συριγγα αλλα εχει αρχισει και τρωει και μονο του σιγα σιγα.
Επειδη δεν ξερω για παπαγαλακια, αρχιζει το διαβασμα απο σημερα.

Ερωτησεις

1) Ειναι σιγουρα love bird?
2) Μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε το φυλο του ? (Μου φαινεται για αγορι).

















Οτι συμβουλη εχετε να μου δωσετε οι παπαγαλοφιλοι ειναι δεκτη

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα! Θοδωρη. 

Lovebird ειναι. η ακριβης ονομασια .. Lutino Peach-faced Lovebird. 

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω το φυλο του, απο φωτογραφια. 

Σου παραθετω και μερικα χρησιμα αρθρα. 

(1) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(2) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(3) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(4) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(5) Lovebird, το αγαπορνιθάκι!
(6) {Lovebirds} Τα είδη, το φύλο και η αναπαραγωγή τους
(7) Lovebirds: Ο απαιτούμενος εξοπλισμός
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού

Καλως το δεχτηκες!!!!!!

----------


## vasilakis13

Είναι φυσιολογικό που έχει χάσει τόσα πούπουλα σε αυτή την ηλικία? Πόσο μηνών είναι?
Πόσες φορές την ημέρα το ταΐζεις? Σου έδειξαν πως να φτιάχνεις την κρέμα?
Προσπάθησε το επόμενο διάστημα που θα αρχίζει να τρώει μόνο να του δίνεις και διάφορα φρούτα και λαχανικά για να συνηθίσει γιατί μετά δεν συνηθίζουν εύκολα

----------


## lagreco69

> Είναι φυσιολογικό που έχει χάσει τόσα πούπουλα σε αυτή την ηλικία? Πόσο μηνών είναι?


Φιλε Βασιλη φαινεται να το εχουν μαδησει οι γονεις του, για να πανε σε δευτερη γεννα. 

Στα σημεια αυτα που λειπει το φτερωμα, ειναι τα σημεια που συνηθως βγαζουν τα πουπουλα απο τους νεοσσους τους. 

Καμια φορα δεν τους αφηνουν και καθολου, ειδικα στην πλατη. 

Απο τα νυχακια του και την ουρα του, θα ελεγα οτι ειναι λιγοτερο απο δυο μηνων. 

Καποια lovebirds οπως και τα lutino δεν εχουν μελανινη και ειναι σχετικα δυσκολο να καταλαβεις σε ποιο ακριβως μηνα βρισκονται. 

Στα lovebirds που φερουν την μελανινη, υπαρχει το χαρακτηριστικο μαυρο σημαδι στο ραμφος τους για του πρωτους 3-4 μηνες.

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ομορφος-ομορφη!
Να το χαιρεσε!

Ποσο χαιρομαι να βλεπω καναριναδες να γοητευονται απο την ομορφια των παπαγαλων!  :winky:

----------


## e2014

να το χαιρεσαι,ειναι πανεμορφο!!!!!! καλως το δεχτηκες!!!!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δεν ξερω καθολου ποσο μηνων ειναι, πιστευω κατω απο δυο.
Τρωει με την συριγγα αλλα τρωει και μονο του.
Ξερω να φτιαχνω τρωφη (κρεμα και αυγοτροφες), ασχολουμε πανω απο 13 χρονια με καναρινια και καρδερινες.
Παλια ειχα δυο κοινα παπαγαλακια και δυο κοκατιλ αλλα τα ειχα χαρισει, (δεν ειμαι τοσο πολυ των παπαγαλων).
Δεν ειχα ασχολιθει τοτε σε τετοιο επιπεδο που ειμαι τωρα με τα καναρινια και τις καρδερινες
Η αραβωνιαστικια μου ειχε παλια love bird (αρρωστη και αυτη με τα πουλια) και
οταν το ειδε τρελαθηκε, το ηθελε και μας το εδωσαν, οποτε απο χθες το βραδυ το εχουμε
σπιτι μας.
Αυριο θα παω να του παρω τρωφη.
Τωρα το θεμα κραβγων μεσα στο σπιτι θα ειναι ενα μεγαλο θεμα για μενα ειδικα οταν γυριζω απο
την δουλεια ξημερωματα σπιτι και θα θελω να κοιμαμε τα προινα.
Εχω ξεκίνησει το διαβασμα για τα παπαγαλακια για να ενημερωθω οσο ποιο πολυ μπορω για να του
προσφρω μια καλη ποιοτητα ζωης.
Εχει πλακα ομως, θελει να ειναι συνεχεια πανω μας και ειδικα να μπαινει μεσα στα μαλια μας.

----------


## panagiotis k

Θοδωρή είναι πανέμορφο !!!!!!! Να σου ζήσει !!!!!!! 
Τα lovebird μπορεί να είναι φασαριόζικα, αλλά αν ασχολείσαι μαζί τους δένονται πολύ μαζί σου. 

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να καταλάβεις το φύλο τους απο τώρα. Είναι lutino όπως σου είπε και ο Δημήτρης αλλά μετά τον 3ο-4ο μήνα αρχίζει να δείχνει το φύλο του. 
Πρόσφατα έμαθα 2 τρόπους να τα ξεχωρίζω μιας και είχα και εγώ το ίδιο θέμα. 
- Στα αρσενικά τα φτερά τους στο τέλος σχηματίζουν ψαλίδι,



  ενω στα θυληκά όχι ( παρατηρήστε το και εσείς να μου το επιβεβαιώσετε )



- Και από τα κόκκαλα στο κάτω μέρος. Τ' αρσενικά έχουν στενή λεκάνη σε αντίθεση με τα θυληκά που είναι πιο ανοιχτή

Να μου επιτρέψεις επίσης να πω την γνώμη μου, αλλά δεν θα έδινα νεοσσό πριν απογαλακτιστεί !!!!!!! 
Τα πουλιά μου ποτέ δεν τα τάϊσα στο χέρι και παρόλα αυτά είναι τόσο ήμερα, σαν να είχαν ταϊστεί !!!!! 
Όταν βγούνε απο την φωλιά και αρχίσουν να τρώνε μόνα τους, τα χωρίζω απο τους γονείς καμιά 15αρια μέρες να δω και την συμπεριφορά τους και μετά τα δίνω.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ουτε εγω εχω δωσει πουλι πριν απογαλακτηστει.
Μαλιστα προτιμω αν γινετε να τα δινω μετα την πτεροροια αν μου το επιτρεει ο χωρος και ο χρονος μου

----------


## vasilakis13

Δεν το λέει για σένα νομίζω, για αυτόν που στο δωσε ενώ τρώει ακόμα κρέμα το πουλάκι το λέει. Θέλει πολύ προσοχή το ταισμα με κρέμα, κυρίως στη θερμοκρασία της και στο τρόπο ταισματος για να μην πνιγεί.
Δημήτρη για ποιό λόγο τα μαδάνε?οκ, θέλουν να πάνε σε γέννα, αλλά μήπως ξέρεις τι καταφέρνουν έτσι?
Παναγιώτη αυτό με τα φτερά ισχύει για όλους τους παπαγάλους?

----------


## panagiotis k

Και βέβαια δεν το έλεγα για τον Θοδωρή. Ακόμα καλύτερο αυτό που κάνει ο Θοδωρής. 

Όσο για τα φτερά ισχύει και για τα κοκκατίλ μου αν και δεν έχω φωτό να ανεβάσω τώρα, αλλά ισχύει και για τη ροζέλλα μου.
Για άλλα είδη δεν ξέρω.........ίσως να μην είναι και απόλυτο αυτό που μου είπαν, καλύτερα να μας το επιβεβαιώσουν και άλλα μέλη αν το έχουν παρατηρήσει.

----------


## lagreco69

> Πρόσφατα έμαθα 2 τρόπους να τα ξεχωρίζω μιας και είχα και εγώ το ίδιο θέμα. 
> - Στα αρσενικά τα φτερά τους στο τέλος σχηματίζουν ψαλίδι, ενω στα θυληκά όχι ( παρατηρήστε το και εσείς να μου το επιβεβαιώσετε )
> 
> - Και από τα κόκκαλα στο κάτω μέρος. Τ' αρσενικά έχουν στενή λεκάνη σε αντίθεση με τα θυληκά που είναι πιο ανοιχτή


Φιλε Πανο το πρωτο δεν ισχυει, το δευτερο ναι. 

Λενε επισης οτι τα θηλυκα lovebirds, εχουν πιο κοντες και στρογγυλες ουρες .. μακαρι να ηταν ετσι! αλλα δεν ειναι.  




> Όσο για τα φτερά ισχύει και για τα κοκκατίλ μου αν και δεν έχω φωτό να ανεβάσω τώρα, αλλά ισχύει και για τη ροζέλλα μου.


Για τα αρσενικα Cockatiels ισχυει μονο το οτι οταν θελουν να ζευγαρωσουν .. κανουν με τα φτερα τους το σχημα της καρδιας. 

Φιλε Βασιλη. 




> Δημήτρη για ποιό λόγο τα μαδάνε? οκ, θέλουν να πάνε σε γέννα, αλλά μήπως ξέρεις τι καταφέρνουν έτσι?


Εαν δεν εχουν νεο υλικο (ακατεργαστο πριονιδι) μαδουν τους νεοσσους τους. και τα καναρινια το κανουν, εαν δεν εχουν νημα για την νεα τους φωλια.

----------

